# how to sterilize the new tank



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

Just bought another tank, how do you guys sterilize it?
sometimes plants also need sterilize when just purchased.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is this a new tank or a used tank? For most tanks, I usually just rinse them out with water several times. Don't use soap or any other disinfectant (with the exception of bleach). If you do use bleach, make sure you neutralize all of it with water conditioner (at 3x recommended dosage).

Plants are a different story. Depending on what you have (i.e. how sensitive the plants are), then you could use a bleach dip, a potassium permanganate dip, or an alum dip. Some of these dips have the added benefit (or disadvantage, depending on how you look at it) of killing snails and snail eggs.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

That is interesting do you have a thread on dipping too darkblade??
I would like to learn more on that!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I second what Anthony had to say....

When I clean any of my equipment I wash in bleach, then clean with tap water then with RO water.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Bleach is best used @ a 10-1 mix water being the 10 and bleach being the 1. It is safer for you and the fish. Plus that mix is all you need when cleaning your house, tank and so on.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is some information on dips:

Bleach Dip: 19 parts water to 1 part bleach. Dip large leaf plants for up to 3 minutes and fine leaf/delicate plants for up to 2 minutes maximum. Do not go over the recommended times. I've found that some plants such as mosses and Hornwort react very badly to bleach dips. Make sure you rinse well and add dechlorinator after the treatment (3x normal dosage).

Potassium Permanganate: Add enough to the water so that it is a dark shade of pink (it doesn't take a lot). Disinfection time is anywhere from 10-20 minutes. Again, make sure you rinse well and add dechlorinator.

Alum: 1 tablespoon per gallon of water. Soak plants for at least an hour. Longer soaks of 2-3 days are required to kill snails and snail eggs, so a 2-3 hour bath in a stronger solution (2 tablespoons per gallon of water) may be used. Alum isn't very good for killing algae, and is more appropriate for killing microscopic bugs.

Hope this helps,


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks guys, those tips really helped me.
but where I can buy potassium permanganate?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

smilodon said:


> thanks guys, those tips really helped me.
> but where I can buy potassium permanganate?


Hardware stores may or may not have it. It's used to recharge iron removers (i.e. they remove excess iron from the water).


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Hardware stores may or may not have it. It's used to recharge iron removers (i.e. they remove excess iron from the water).


where are you buying those stuff, could you tell me the store name and address? thanks a lot!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I never found a local source for potassium permanganate. I ended up ordering online for it. A little bit lasts you a long time, since very little is needed to colour the water pink. 

Some products (Jungle Pond Oxy Clear, I believe is one of them) do contain potassium permanganate as well, so you could look into them as well.


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> I never found a local source for potassium permanganate. I ended up ordering online for it. A little bit lasts you a long time, since very little is needed to colour the water pink.
> 
> Some products (Jungle Pond Oxy Clear, I believe is one of them) do contain potassium permanganate as well, so you could look into them as well.


thank you very much, I will buy it online as well.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Here is some information on dips:
> 
> Bleach Dip: 19 parts water to 1 part bleach. Dip large leaf plants for up to 3 minutes and fine leaf/delicate plants for up to 2 minutes maximum. Do not go over the recommended times. I've found that some plants such as mosses and Hornwort react very badly to bleach dips. Make sure you rinse well and add dechlorinator after the treatment (3x normal dosage).
> 
> ...


Bleach dips should never be used on worts and mosses, as the growing tips are all killed by it. Also, make sure to never dip roots of plants (especially bulbs) as the bleach solution will kill the hyphal tips (root tips), and ultimately lead to a very weak or dead plant.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If needed in a pinch, Kent makes Poly-Ox which is PP solution.

HTH


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I bought mine in the US in Sears Hardware, a $6.00 bottle lasted me well over a year. I've yet to see it sold in a Sears here, I even dragged Ciddian on a pp hunt one day to no avail. I have a pp dip recipe types up somewhere, I'll dig it up and add it to the thread.

Clark Koi in Scarborough sells PP, or he did last summer when I was looking for it. I'm sure Randall still has it, he is a really nice guy to deal with, he taught me how to do my first fish scrape. 

http://www.clarkekoi.com/


----------

